# online portfolio



## tdnick (Sep 15, 2009)

hey guys im new to the forum but not new to photography.  I have been a photographer since i was 16 and i am now 22.  I am a college student and shoot for the schools newspaper, ranging from town hall meetings to sports photography.  Here is my portfolio... comments and critiques welcome please...

Nick Karebian


----------

